
What It’s Like to Die Before You Die “ and Then Feel Truly Alive.” - Pennieblog
https://medium.com/the-mission/what-its-like-to-die-before-you-die-ba3fbef91e5
======
nutcracker46
After about three or four sentences, I knew I was going to like what Brian
Pennie was bringing. There are times when you must bulldoze your life in order
to live.

Indeed...

"Verily, verily, I say unto you, except a corn of wheat fall into the ground
and die, it abides alone: but if it die, it brings forth much fruit. He that
loves his life shall lose it; but he that hates his life in this world shall
keep it unto life eternal."

~~~
Pennieblog
Thank you for this wonderful comment. I love your quote... amazing insight on
life!!!!

